# Chain Saw$$



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I know you can't be specific without having it in front of you to check out, but can you give me an estimate on what you would be the max you'd pay for a Used (well used-tree trimming service) Stihl 066 (30" bar)? Assume it's running, the compression is good and there's no cylinder scoring. That would be up to me to decide. Any thing else I need to consider or look at when I go take a look?
Or would it just be a waste of cash to buy one this ,presumably. well used?
Thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I won't venture an answer on price. Check eBay and CL in the major western states and get a sense of what they sell for in various conditions. 

While you're at it, consider a used 395XP if you can find one - you can find a lot of 066's but not many will part with their 395's. The 066 is a great saw, but because of the designs, the 066's air filter gets clogged qucikly and easily, whereas I can run my 395XP all day with heavy use in very dirty envrionment and not have to touch the air filter. That alone is a big deal. 

But there's more - the 395 though a heavier saw, has a much borader power band on the high end and delivers smoother power IMHO. I've never owned a 066 but I did run one several days and it's a good saw, but having to clean that dammed air filter all the time was a PITA. And it just wasn't as powerful as my 395XP. 

Plus, when both saw are woods ported - the 395 will leave the 066 in the dust. 


.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Check eBay and CL in the major western states and get a sense of what they sell for in various conditions.
> 
> While you're at it, consider a used 395XP if you can find one...
> 
> Plus, when both saw are woods ported - the 395 will leave the 066 in the dust.


Thanks for replying, I wasn't expecting an exact dollar value just a ball park figure. A guy on CL is selling a 066 for $600. That's about what I'm seen on ebay and CL. Seems high for a saw used by a professional day in and day out and probably had been run hard . He's moving and said the price is negotiable. I was just looking for a range that would be a reasonable offer.
From what I've seen, the 395s do seem to run higher, maybe because they're newer models, maybe because they're better saws.
Does anyone know when was the last production year for 066? I think they are no longer made, I could be wrong, and were replace by the MS 660.
Lastly, what is a "ported" saw and how does it increase the power out put?


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*066*

I have bought many 066 saws and also use the 394& 395 husky saws as well and find the Huskys to be better all around for milling lumber. They have more crankcase volume and so power also the crank bearings are larger in the huskys. The best thing about the stihls is they are easier to adjust the chain while in the mill because of the side adjuster and easier to do chain changes as they have an inboard clutch that makes it easier to put the chain on as well as changeing out the rim sprocket. I also like the clear gas tank on the 066 better, it's alot easier to see the fuel level from the outside. As far as price a 066 should bring anywhere from 425.00 on up dependeing on condition.600.00 is on the high side for a used one. I picked up an real nice 394 husky for 400.00 off ebay a couple years ago that was woods ported that keeps up with my 395 husky in the power department. A ported saw has the ports opened up along with the muffler to breath easier for extra power gains and for cooler running.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if we custom order our own chainsaw like you used to could order a muscle car back in the day. I like the clear tanks and side tension adjustment too, and the inboard clutch. Still prefer the Husky though. 

I just typed a long thing on porting but it derailed the thread. I think I'll start a new thread because we haven't had a port and polish thread here ever that I can remember and I'd like to see what kind of experience and knowledge our members may have on the topic. 






.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the 394, I guess it's the precursor to the 395XP like the 066 is to the MS 660. They don't make the 066 anymore right? In all honesty, either saw would work fine for me, I wouldn't be using it as frequent as the two of you use yours. I've gotten in contact with a 'tree guy' just a mile from my house. He's giving me branches for firewood, but keeping most of the trunks of 'good wood' for resale. But he had a couple of maples on the burn pile waiting for a match. That's what got me thinking again; I know I really shouldn't do that! He doesn't have a lot of volume, but an occasional tree to play with would be nice.

"I just typed a long thing on porting but it derailed the thread"
That happened to me when I was posting my questions earlier. Good to know it wasn't only me.


----------

